# Eldar vs. Abbadon



## Oni Chikara (Oct 22, 2009)

I need some help, I recently played a game vs CSM and my opponent fielded Abbadon. I obliterated all of his troops before they could get close, and then Abbadon got close and ripped through my troops.

I have Eldrad Ulthwe and was using mindwar but kept failing each time. Maybe I'm not doing it right.

Can someone help?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Indeed, you're doing it wrong! You're supposed to WIN your mindwars!

( sorry, couldn't resist , sadly can't give you any solid eldar advice against abbaddon since I don't know eldar all that well )


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You can keep trying Mind war, you have an equal chance of wounding him with no drawbacks really.

Just stay out of his way, he's incredibly slow and if walking you should never let him hit your lines. If he's in a raider, use lances to stop it in its tracks


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Take the Hero's advice, it's full of wisdom.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alternatively, make sure your Troops have transports so you can fly away when Abaddon gets close. It's really quite funny to have a nearly 300 point monster unable to do anything but fire his twin-linked bolter in frustration while he waddles after his enemies.


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Introduce him to the Fortuned Avatar :mrgreen:

You'll see who is tougher:wink:

Alternatively use _Guide_ on yours Warwalkers with 2 Scatter Lasers each or on yours Dire Avengers (with Exarch Bladestorm) and _Doom_ on Abbi. There is no chance he will save all this wounds.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

For more ideas, check out this thread in General.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol my broodlord ganked a fortuned avatar by himself XD

but as for eldar, I dont know a lot first hand but a unit of harlequins might do the trick (i cant quite remeber abbadons initiative srry :S)
alternatively eldrad and a unit of warlocks should tie him up for a long while, as long as they stayed fotuned of course (maybe doom the squad or something as well). 
hope it works out for you!


----------



## Oni Chikara (Oct 22, 2009)

All excellent points. I'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Alternatively, make sure your Troops have transports so you can fly away when Abaddon gets close. It's really quite funny to have a nearly 300 point monster unable to do anything but fire his twin-linked bolter in frustration while he waddles after his enemies.


Lol, couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Wow. I keep seeing these threads how scary Abaddon is and whatnot... and as a CSM player I never even think of using the guy, hes so ridiculously expensive for what he does... makes me wonder if you guys get to play with good CSM players at all. Or its just me hating him for no reason at all, I wonder? I mean if he rolls a 1 on his DW hes fucked for that turn. Kharn is much more fun and I'll risk it and say hes even more competitive. But since people keep saying hes so great I'll give Failabaddon a chance.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

What the previous posters have said is pretty much it. Outrun him. He is a massive point sink, and if you just kite away from him and focus on his troop choices (which won't be that many, seing as he affords Abaddon. Probably with a terminator retinue, as well.) 

If you play around 1500, he is a fool to bring Abaddon. At 1750? Fluffy, at best. In my honest opinion, at least.


----------

